# old sign



## speck (Jun 27, 2005)

Just wanted to share my new find. As the kids were helping me dig around the future flower bed, I found this. It has alittle rust but you can still make out what it says," Protected by the William J.Burns International Detective Agency,Inc. Farm Protection service offices in principal cities of the world. A reward for information leading to arrest and conviction of perpetrators of any crime against this subscriber on this farm." Needless to say the flowers are still not in. We have found 4 very small bottles, alot of glass pieces. The kids enjoyed getting dirty. Just thought someone might enjoy.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Speck,  nice sign [] .
 Is it enameled or paint/printed ?  looks more like Enamel in the photo.  It's hard to dig signs in good nick.


----------



## speck (Jun 27, 2005)

It's enamel. Our house was a store before the 40s.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 27, 2005)

There will be some great stuff to be dug around your house,  store sites are always productive.  If you can get your hands onto a metal detector and give your yard a vacuming with it you may well find some really interesting things too [] .


----------

